# Pcola International July1-July5



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Just wanted to remind everyone that to be elgible for DRAWING FOR ENTRY REFUND your entry needs to be Postmarked by 6/24/09!! We have several that already have entered (a few ACROSS the board in cash awards!!)and are getting more each day Should be a great Tourney!!:usaflag

1.this years captains banq./meeting is on WED JULY 1st this year you may register the night of Captains meeting if needed.

2.Along with the BLUE MARLIN, CATCH & RELEASE, TUNA, DOLPHIN, WAHOOThere will ALSO be SWORDFISH OPEN CASH AWARDS DIVISION this year.

3. ALSO,There will be TUNA/WAHOO/DOLPHIN AGGREGATE CASH AWARDS!! This gives everyone a better chance to win some MONEY!! IT IS BASED ON A POINT SYSTEM AND IT IS NOT REQUIRED TO HAVE ALL 3 SPECIES!! TUNA 1PT PER POUND, WAHOO 3PTS PER POUND AND DOLPHIN 5PTS PER POUND!!

EXAMPLE:

BOAT A: TUNA 120LBS = 120PTS, WAHOO 43LBS = 129PTS , DOLPHIN 29LBS = 145PTS

BOAT A TOTAL PTS = 394



BOAT B: TUNA 65LBS = 65PTS, WAHOO 57LBS= 171PTS, DOLPHIN 35LBS= 175 PTS

BOAT B TOTAL PTS = 411

BOAT C: NO TUNA = 0 PTS , WAHOO 68LBS= 204PTS, DOLPHIN 43LBS=215PTS

BOATC TOTAL PTS= 419



BOAT C WOULD WIN!!! EVEN WITH OUT A TUNA BEING CAUGHT!! AS YOU CAN SEE IT PUTS THOSE WHO DONT WANT TO GO TO RIGS OR TUNA GROUNDS AT THE SAME CHANCES OF WINNING AS THOSE WHO DO. IN RECENT YEARS USUALLY SOMEONE WITH A BIG WAHOO HAS HAD GOOD CHANCE OF WINNING!! HOW MANY STUD HOOS HAVE WE SEEN THIS YEAR??

HOPE TOSEEEVERYONE THERE !!www.pbgfc.com for more info or call 850-453-4638!!:usaflag


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

REMINDER EARLY ENTRY DEADLINE JUNE 24TH (TOMMORROW):usaflag


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Kevin, what was the final boat tally & Cash awards....


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

craig, considering the water conditions and economy we very pleased with our turnout we ended up with 45 boats. Boats will be allowed to leave @ 5pm this afternoon water may not be great but it looks like it will be calm. Good luck to all the boats:usaflag


----------

